
Farming luck with a portfolio of small bets - laybak
https://knowledgeartist.org/articles/ff35a372-94b1-4168-b97c-92fc0548a70a/farming-luck-with-a-portfolio-of-small-bets
======
laybak
This is a discussion about my current approach in life to get more of what I
want. Been seeing some good results so far, but more importantly having a
blast in the process :D

Would love to hear what others think!

